# French commands



## WO2 Gubbels (20 Jun 2005)

Hi all,

 I was wondering if anyone knew any french commands, or a resource for french drill commands???  I knew them at one time, and could probably still figure them out if they were being yelled at me, but I would like to actually learn them properly this time.  Baggotville taught them to me very fast, but havn't used them since and a refresh would be helpful.  

       Thank you

   CI J.G.


----------



## PViddy (20 Jun 2005)

I know most of the basic commands, but i will butcher the spelling and accents 


PV


----------



## alan_li_13 (20 Jun 2005)

If i recall correctly...
Attention: Gard A Vous
Stand at Ease: Enplace Repose
Left/Right turn: Ver A Gauche/Droit, affronter Gauche/Droit
By the Left/Right, Quick March: Ver A Gauche/Droit, A pas Cadence, Marche

Please correct me if i am wrong, and please provide more if you do know it.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (20 Jun 2005)

Open Order March - ouvre les rangs, marche
Close Order March - formez les rangs, marche


----------



## Blakey (20 Jun 2005)

Just a suggestion, maybe post a link to this thread in the _Francias_ portion of the board... 

NM, I did it for you  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31905.0.html


----------



## alan_li_13 (21 Jun 2005)

I made this list from the CF Manual of Drill and Ceremonial

Standing Drill:
Atten-TION	Garde-Ãƒ?-VOUS
Stand at EASE	En Place Re-POSE
Stand EASY	Re-POSE
Advance/Retire	Vers L'Avant/L'Arrière 
Move To The Right/Left In File	Ver La Droite/Gauche En Colonne
Left/Right TURN	Ãƒ? Gauche/Droite Tour-NEZ
Left/Right In-CLINE	Ãƒ? Gauche/Droite Obli-QUEZ
About TURN	Demi-tour, Tour-NEZ
One/Two/Three Paces Left/Right Close MARCH	Un/Deux/Trois Pas Vers La Droite/Gauche MARCHE
One Pace Forward/Step Back MARCHE	Un Pas Vers L'avant/L'arrière MARCHE
Right/Left DRESS	Par La Droite/Gauche, Ali-GNEZ
Shoulder/Elbow Dressing Right Dress	Par La Droite, Epaule Ãƒ? Epaule/Coude Ãƒ  Coude, Ali-GNEZ
Inwards DRESS	Par La Centrè, Ali-GNEZ
Eyes FRONT	FIXE
Open/Close Order MARCH	Ouvrez/fermez La Rangs, MARCHE
Dis-MISSED	Rom-PEZ

Drill On the March:
By The Left/Right	Vers La Gauche/Droite
Quick MARCH	Pas Cadence MARCHE
HALT	HALTE
Mark TIME	Marquez Le PAS
For-WARD	Vers L'AVANT
LEFT-RIGHT-LEFT-RIGHT (calling cadence)	GAUCHE-DROITE-GAUCHE-DROITE 
Left/Right WHEEL	Vers La Gauche/Droite, GAUCHE/DROITE


----------



## Jonny Boy (21 Jun 2005)

i used to know a bunch from camp last year. we had a majority french platoon, and every other day it drill in french than drill in English. all in can remember now it attention, and left and right (for marching purposes) i was also taught some other things but they were not drill commands and not appropriate for this site   ;D


----------



## MdB (21 Jun 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> I made this list from the CF Manual of Drill and Ceremonial
> 
> Standing Drill:
> Atten-TION	Garde-Ãƒ?-VOUS
> ...



Just corrected for caps and spelling. Does it come from the Army Electronic Library? And if yes, which manual and code (BG...)?


----------



## sgt_mandal (21 Jun 2005)

Vous pouvez trouver tous les commands dans le 201....


----------



## TCBF (21 Jun 2005)

In St. Jean 96 - 98, the Flag Party for Grad Parades was made up of a 'spare' Pl Comd (WO/PO1) and two Sgts/PO2s as bearers, with two MCpl/MS as an escort.   Foot drill was in English, arms drill in French.   The foot drill included forms, mark time, forward, and counter-march.   My goal as a Flag Party commander was to be the loudest voice in the drill hall, a skill that has atrophied somewhat.   After march off, we proceded ahead of the grads to the bar behind the curtains, and had a 'brew on the school' while the grads finished the parade.   After a year of this, some philistine canned the 'free round for the flag party' party, and morale suffered accordingly.   Mine did, anyway.   

They were good grad parades, with a march past in line in slow time, and open and close order on the march in slow time.   I only had one recruit bayonet another.   Kid bled like a stuck pig.   He thought it was pretty funny, good lad.   

Tom


----------



## MdB (21 Jun 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I only had one recruit bayonetted by another.   Kid bled like a stuck pig.   He thought it was pretty funny, good lad.



Wow, never thought parading was such dangerous!! Wonder what it could be with Marines. ???


----------



## TCBF (21 Jun 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> In St. Jean 96 - 98, the Flag Party for Grad Parades was made up of a 'spare' Pl Comd (WO/PO1) and two Sgts/PO2s as bearers, with two MCpl/MS as an escort.   Foot drill was in English, arms drill in French.   The foot drill included forms, mark time, forward, and counter-march.   My goal as a Flag Party commander was to be the loudest voice in the drill hall, a skill that has atrophied somewhat.   After march off, we proceded ahead of the grads to the bar behind the curtains, and had a 'brew on the school' while the grads finished the parade.   After a year of this, some philistine canned the 'free round for the flag party' party, and morale suffered accordingly.   Mine did, anyway.
> 
> They were good grad parades, with a march past in line in slow time, and open and close order on the march in slow time.   I only had one recruit bayonet another.   Kid bled like a stuck pig.   He thought it was pretty funny, good lad.
> 
> Tom


----------



## alan_li_13 (21 Jun 2005)

> Just corrected for caps and spelling. Does it come from the Army Electronic Library? And if yes, which manual and code (BG...)?



I sure hope not, i just spent a few hours going through the manual looking for the translations, a few hours which i should have spent studying
for a physics exam...


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (22 Jun 2005)

thanks for the help, 

 If only I could read it as easily as spanish  guess I have something to work at now.

      J.G.


----------



## Jonny Boy (22 Jun 2005)

rifle_team_captain_13 said:
			
		

> I sure hope not, i just spent a few hours going through the manual looking for the translations, a few hours which i should have spent studying
> for a physics exam...



wow you have allot of free time there. you should of been studying, and you know why


----------



## PViddy (22 Jun 2005)

> thanks for the help,
> 
> If only I could read it as easily as spanish  guess I have something to work at now.
> 
> J.G.



Hey, just a quick question i thought about.  Why are you worrying about French Commands ? your a CI don't you have NCO's for the task of moving a unit from point A to point B ?

PV


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (22 Jun 2005)

I will have NCO's to perform the task, but it is always a nice thing to know.  Especially since Tech is a national course (where I'm going) with many ppl from out east and Quebec, while I will not be conducting drill most of the time, I'm sure there will be times when I will have to or choose to.  It is my experience that officers generally know at least basic drill in either language, and they normally try to alternate drill days even though I didn't experience half and half at tech.  As far as my experience as mentioned above goes, I've never really seen french drill in Trenton etc, but up in baggotville and at tech in blackdown I've had it.  So i figured it would be a nice thing to do, especially if most of it is just refresher. 

   regards,

  CI J.G.


----------

